# Let's see some boinc benches



## loonym (May 11, 2009)

What's truly meaningful is how long it takes to crunch a wu but the boinc bench is still an interesting way to compare different setups so let's see what you've got. List the cpu and clock speed, OS, and boinc version. Just go to the advanced menu and you'll see it. Here's one with an i7-920 C0@3.9ghz, boinc 6.5 on xp64...

5/11/2009 1:56:05 AM||Running CPU benchmarks
5/11/2009 1:56:05 AM||Suspending computation - running CPU benchmarks
5/11/2009 1:56:36 AM||Benchmark results:
5/11/2009 1:56:36 AM||   Number of CPUs: 8
5/11/2009 1:56:36 AM||   3566 floating point MIPS (Whetstone) per CPU
5/11/2009 1:56:36 AM||   12386 integer MIPS (Dhrystone) per CPU
5/11/2009 1:56:37 AM||Resuming computation


----------



## loonym (May 11, 2009)




----------



## DonInKansas (May 11, 2009)

On my q9450 @ 3.2:

3366 floating point MIPS (Whetstone) per CPU
6796 integer MIPS (Dhrystone) per CPU


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 11, 2009)

> 2009/5/11 下午 05:34:33||   2806 floating point MIPS (Whetstone) per CPU
> 2009/5/11 下午 05:34:33||   5392 integer MIPS (Dhrystone) per CPU


My E7400 @ stock


----------



## Nosada (May 11, 2009)

EDIT: forgot to mention: E6300 @ 2.8Ghz


----------



## DarkEgo (May 14, 2009)

q9550 @ 3.8 ghz 
3907 floating point MIPS (Whetstone) per CPU
8170 integer MIPS (Dhrystone) per CPU

P4 @ 3.0 GHz
1465 floating point MIPS (Whetstone) per CPU
2439 integer MIPS (Dhrystone) per CPU


----------



## mrhuggles (May 17, 2009)

i'm actually quite pleased with this cpu for being an e2140 yay


5/17/2009 11:07:13 AM		Running CPU benchmarks
5/17/2009 11:07:13 AM		Suspending computation - running CPU benchmarks
5/17/2009 11:07:44 AM		Benchmark results:
5/17/2009 11:07:44 AM		   Number of CPUs: 2
5/17/2009 11:07:44 AM		   3321 floating point MIPS (Whetstone) per CPU
5/17/2009 11:07:44 AM		   7282 integer MIPS (Dhrystone) per CPU
5/17/2009 11:07:45 AM		Resuming computation


----------



## HellasVagabond (May 17, 2009)

17/05/2009 20:10:53		Running CPU benchmarks
17/05/2009 20:11:24		Benchmark results:
17/05/2009 20:11:24		   Number of CPUs: 2
17/05/2009 20:11:24		   3441 floating point MIPS (Whetstone) per CPU
17/05/2009 20:11:24		   10822 integer MIPS (Dhrystone) per CPU


Since this does not even see 4 CPUs on the i7 it must be incompatible with it....Too bad 

Loonym how come it detects your i7 ok ? Perhaps because i have Vista x64 ?


----------



## loonym (May 17, 2009)

HellasVagabond, do you have HT enabled? Is your mobo bios set up to use all cores?


----------



## HellasVagabond (May 17, 2009)

Yeap, HT is enabled but now i see that for some weird reason this rig does not recognize all cores....


----------



## mrhuggles (May 17, 2009)

how many does it show in cpuz? the only place i know of to dissable cores is in msconfig

boot tab, advanced options, number of processors


----------



## HellasVagabond (May 17, 2009)

Task manager shows 8 in the CPU graph history so Windows recognize it ok.
The Boinc however doesn't.


----------



## mike047 (May 17, 2009)

HellasVagabond said:


> Task manager shows 8 in the CPU graph history so Windows recognize it ok.
> The Boinc however doesn't.



Look in the Boinc Preferences and see what % of processors is selected. Should be 100%.


----------



## HellasVagabond (May 17, 2009)

It is 100%.

Damn program detects 8 CPUs but in the end indicates 2 !


----------



## mike047 (May 17, 2009)

I'm stumped on this one


----------



## HellasVagabond (May 17, 2009)

Well Loonym has i7 and it detects it ok...Our only real difference is that i have Vista x64 and he has XP x64...So must be an software incompatibility.


----------



## loonym (May 17, 2009)

I have an i7 cruncher running vista 64 ultimate and it crunches 8 threads fine.


----------



## HellasVagabond (May 17, 2009)

Ok, i am out of thoughts....
Anyone ?


----------



## Mindweaver (May 18, 2009)

check your Processor Affinity in Task Manager\Processes right click the boinc.exe process, and set Affinity...


----------



## HellasVagabond (May 18, 2009)

no nothing, not to mention i cant find the affinity option by right clicking on the file and going to properties.


----------



## 123bob (May 18, 2009)

How about the # processors parameter in your WCG device profile?

Looks like this on my "home" profile of my quad.






.....There may be an equivalent parameter in your local BOINC client config too?  I always set my stuff on the web page and leave the client alone.  It gets the parameters when it connects to WCG, or later, when it updates the project.  If it's not set right on WCG's page, it's gonna give you grief.....

What BOINC version are you running.  I'm running Vista 64 all over the place, just not with i7s at the moment...

(dang, I suck at drawing with a trackball....)


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 18, 2009)




----------



## HellasVagabond (May 18, 2009)

123bob there is no such parameter inside my client......I am using the latest one.


----------



## King Wookie (May 18, 2009)

e6550 @3.5gHz.

2009/05/18 01:22:13 PM||Running CPU benchmarks
2009/05/18 01:22:44 PM||Benchmark results:
2009/05/18 01:22:44 PM||   Number of CPUs: 2
2009/05/18 01:22:44 PM||   3363 floating point MIPS (Whetstone) per CPU
2009/05/18 01:22:44 PM||   9246 integer MIPS (Dhrystone) per CPU

BOINC Manager Version 6.2.28


----------



## mike047 (May 18, 2009)

HellasVagabond said:


> 123bob there is no such parameter inside my client......I am using the latest one.



That is in your "my Grid" at WCG.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 18, 2009)

Core i7 920
5/18/2009 6:20:59 AM||Benchmark results:
5/18/2009 6:20:59 AM||   Number of CPUs: 8
5/18/2009 6:20:59 AM||   2670 floating point MIPS (Whetstone) per CPU
5/18/2009 6:20:59 AM||   6770 integer MIPS (Dhrystone) per CPU


2 x Xeon 5310
5/18/2009 7:04:43 AM||Running CPU benchmarks
5/18/2009 7:04:44 AM||Suspending computation - running CPU benchmarks
5/18/2009 7:05:15 AM||Benchmark results:
5/18/2009 7:05:15 AM||   Number of CPUs: 8
5/18/2009 7:05:15 AM||   2068 floating point MIPS (Whetstone) per CPU
5/18/2009 7:05:15 AM||   4306 integer MIPS (Dhrystone) per CPU
5/18/2009 7:05:16 AM||Resuming computation


----------



## Mindweaver (May 18, 2009)

HellasVagabond said:


> no nothing, not to mention i cant find the affinity option by right clicking on the file and going to properties.



That's because it not there, check your Processor Affinity in Task Manager, then process tab.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 18, 2009)

Check these Bentches! 

AMD Duron 700 @ 802.9mhz


----------



## HellasVagabond (May 18, 2009)

So if i set the affinity from the task manager it should correct it ??? Really doubt it but ok.

UPDATE : Nothing, affinity has all Cores checked.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 18, 2009)

Make sure in you BIOS, it isn't set to use 1 or 2 cores instead of 4/ALL.  I don't remmeber the name of it but you can disable cores on Core i7 via the BIOS.

Um, how many cores do you see in Task Manager, Usage? 8 or 2?


----------



## Mindweaver (May 18, 2009)

HellasVagabond said:


> So if i set the affinity from the task manager it should correct it ??? Really doubt it but ok.
> 
> UPDATE : Nothing, affinity has all Cores checked.



I see you have two i7's Asrock or Gigabyte mb?


----------



## erocker (May 22, 2009)

PII X3 720 @ 3.6ghz.


----------



## HellasVagabond (May 23, 2009)

Task manager says 8 cores.

Gigabyte and ASRock.


----------



## 4x4n (May 23, 2009)

Go to advanced view in boinc manager. Click on the advanced drop down menu and select preferences. Make sure that on multiprocessors systems usage is set to use 100%  Like in this shot.


----------



## HellasVagabond (May 23, 2009)

Its set that way by default


----------



## bogmali (May 23, 2009)

My Main Rig mildly OCed to 3.0 GHZ

5/23/2009 12:08:00 AM||Running CPU benchmarks
5/23/2009 12:08:00 AM||Suspending computation - running CPU benchmarks
5/23/2009 12:08:31 AM||Benchmark results:
5/23/2009 12:08:31 AM||   Number of CPUs: 8
5/23/2009 12:08:31 AM||   2691 floating point MIPS (Whetstone) per CPU
5/23/2009 12:08:31 AM||   8699 integer MIPS (Dhrystone) per CPU


----------

